# seeds



## sgtsmoke (Jan 16, 2007)

i was wondering if anybody can tell me where i can order some good seeds in the usa.


----------



## Bojok (Jan 16, 2007)

You can't order seeds in the U.S.A.   MJ seeds are illegal in the U.S.  You can order them from over seas or from Canada and the will discreatly send them to you.......There are some great seed companies out there........


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jan 17, 2007)

ya i figured that,i have ordered from  seed boutique  before.but now they want us to send money first then they will ship seeds.i dont want to wait that long.i used to be able to use my credit card.i have searched all over but for somereason they are all doing that.

does anyone know who will take credit cards/


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 17, 2007)

www.drchronic.com -who I use, very fast and discreet. www.cannabean.com -owned by the same person who owns Dr Chronic, sure the service is the same! Hope this helps!


----------



## Brouli (Jan 17, 2007)

bombbudpuffa   is right  but the cheapest ones are in Seedbotique.com


----------



## Brouli (Jan 17, 2007)

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/shopping_cart.php    sorry thats the link


----------

